# New! full-width theme!



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

You can now use the forum in full-width format.

Here is how you can toggle between normal and full-width. Go to the bottomof the page and click on the Style Chooser:


----------



## Christof (Aug 19, 2015)

Style chooser is not available here.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 19, 2015)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2015)

not finding it here or I'm a idiot


----------



## TomcatToo (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not finding it either.

Tom


----------



## Treppenwitz (Aug 19, 2015)

That would be cool, if only it were true. 

Also, did you know that your animated GIF cuts off important things? Can't see where your mouse pointer travels too, nor what you click on.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys, sorry about that, I think you have to be on the HOME page to see the style chooser. Can you check?


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Treppenwitz said:


> That would be cool, if only it were true.
> 
> Also, did you know that your animated GIF cuts off important things? Can't see where your mouse pointer travels too, nor what you click on.



The only two things you need to see on the gif are:

- style chooser,
- style chosen.

The mouse going up is when I went to shut the "screencast." Nothing to see there. I'm using Gyazo for this, which only allows 10 seconds of filming for an animated gif, and I had to redo it a few times to not make the file too big or it wouldn't post here. I'll see if I can time this better.


----------



## lucor (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks good, unfortunately it only seems to work on the main forum page? (http://vi-control.net/community/)
As soon as I click on a sub-forum or a post it's back to the old style.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Uhoh, that's not good! Let me investigate this and thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah around half of the subforums work in the wide mode. At least Sample Talk and Commercial Announcements don't work in wide style.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

OK, it should all work now, can you guys check?


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

aesthete said:


> not finding it here or I'm a idiot



You're doing good...  Definitely Not an idiot...


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Christof said:


> Style chooser is not available here.



Can you try it again, Christof? You have to be on the HOME PAGE.


----------



## lucor (Aug 19, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> OK, it should all work now, can you guys check?


Yep, for me everything is in full-width mode now, thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice!, It's working perfectly.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Great! You guys let me know if there is something off.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2015)

Not this time anyways 
Looks great !



creativeforge said:


> You're doing good...  Definitely Not an idiot...


----------



## Mystic (Aug 19, 2015)

Brilliant! Thanks for making this happen. :D


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks! Glad to see it's a popular feature I was able to implement...


----------



## paoling (Aug 20, 2015)

Finally! It works, and It's really great!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 20, 2015)

As the saying goes:"





"


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks good. Like on the old forum, why not put some ad banners in the unused space at the top - next to the VI-C logo. So long as they are static banners (like they used to be) and don't flash at people, that could work well.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 20, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> Looks good. Like on the old forum, why not put some ad banners in the unused space at the top - next to the VI-C logo. So long as they are static banners (like they used to be) and don't flash at people, that could work well.



I have been thinking about it, seriously... I see less and less a reason to keep a separate portal if people are going to bypass it...


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly. My bookmark brings me right to the page you see in the pic I posted above. Why would I want to go through the portal? And why would a dev pay to advertise if their ad is just being bypassed, where those ads do not show up on the rest of the site? Again - just following the form of the old forum I think would be fine. I don't think anyone has complained in the past about the ad banners at the top of the page - have they? No reason to, really. As long as they don't continually flash, that is.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 20, 2015)

We can't avoid animated banners, but I will ask a few developers to gradually reduce the number of transitions on their banners. Some have gone overboard, not considering that they may actually make people move away from the page. Work in progress. I do remember the old site DID have animated banners on the portal...

I also have to think about what it would look like on mobile devices...


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 20, 2015)

Animated banners are ok. Ones that transition are fine, IMHO. It's the banners that continually flash that are the problem. So, you have a background, and the company name on top of it. The bkgd stays static, but the name quickly flashes *On off ON off On off* - that to me is really annoying, and if it's bad enough, it IS going to make people move away from the page. You can always refresh w/F5 to get another ad, but you really shouldn't have to.

Is the old forum still accessible somehow? I can show you exactly what I mean. If you don't want to make it public, feel free to pm me.

Cheers.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 20, 2015)

It's not, no. But I know what you mean. Here is a screenshot I found...


----------

